# Offer to relocate to Houston



## newbie newbie (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi All

Ive just been offered a permanent relocation to Houston. I need help around the salary offer, we are a family of four currently living in the UK, children are 3yr old and 16months my wife does not work and looks after the kids.

The company have offered me a salary of $110K US. 

First of is this a good enough salary to live comfortably in Houston for a family of four? the plan will be to rent first of all until we have good enough credit built up to go for a mortgage.

We are hoping to rent a house in a good area, not sure what the monthly price will be on that?

The relocation package i believe will be around the $80k US for moving to the US.

Appreciate any advice you can give me.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

First - there is no permanent relocation unless your employer is willing and able to sponsor your Green Card.
Comfortable living and good area and house is very vague. It depends on your expectations. We had several posters move to the Houston, TX area lately. You may want to read through some of their threads here.


----------



## newbie newbie (Sep 8, 2012)

twostep said:


> First - there is no permanent relocation unless your employer is willing and able to sponsor your Green Card.
> Comfortable living and good area and house is very vague. It depends on your expectations. We had several posters move to the Houston, TX area lately. You may want to read through some of their threads here.


Thanks for the reply. My employer is willing, and able, to sponsor a greencard (qualifications, work experience and management level all qualify).

I forgot to mention - we have a cat. We would like a house that has 3 bedrooms (so that relatives can come and stay) and we plan on getting a sofa bed, for my wife and I, in the interim before our shipped furniture arrives and have heard about renting furniture. Would it be cheaper to rent or try to buy cheap and cheerful used? Or would it be better to find a serviced apartment until our stuff arrives? What sites are the best to search rentals?

We'll be selling our house in the U.K. and we don't want to move in to something tiny and boxy that has a long commute to my work in the city centre. We have figured that our eldest will be pre-K so a good one nearby is a must. My wife taught ESL for 5 years in Asia and wants to look at teaching part-time when the kids are both in kindergarten.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

newbie newbie said:


> Thanks for the reply. My employer is willing, and able, to sponsor a greencard (qualifications, work experience and management level all qualify).
> 
> I forgot to mention - we have a cat. We would like a house that has 3 bedrooms (so that relatives can come and stay) and we plan on getting a sofa bed, for my wife and I, in the interim before our shipped furniture arrives and have heard about renting furniture. Would it be cheaper to rent or try to buy cheap and cheerful used? Or would it be better to find a serviced apartment until our stuff arrives? What sites are the best to search rentals?
> 
> ...


If your wife has aspirations to work then you need to find out which visa you will be getting.

L1, and your wife will get an L-2 which will allow her to work; if you get an H-1B then wife will get an H-4 and will not be allowed to work (unless she, once in the States finds an employer to sponsor her and is willing to obtain a work visa for her)

Should add that the above relates to prior to you getting your Green cards, which dependent on which visa you go out on, may be quick maybe not so quick.


----------



## newbie newbie (Sep 8, 2012)

Ok they have now offer me a salary of $125k should that be enough to live comfortable with a family of four.


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes a 125k salary should be quite adequate for a comfortable lifestyle in Houston. You might check on corporate apartments too. It would allow you to settle in quickly and also to take your time to find the best house. We did this on 2 moves and each time it allowed us to find the right home. Best of luck


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

The location of your office should dictate what area you should reside in, otherwise you might find yourself in traffic in all the time. Your salary is definitely good and you should be able to rent a 3-4 bedroom with pool etc.. A lot of sub divisions actually have schools in them, so you wouldn't have to go far. For example, mine has kindergarten , primary, junior high and a brand new high school as well.


----------



## newbie newbie (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks all for your replies - Office location will be in downtown just near main street.

Just need to look at suitable areas in the surbs, any recommendations? Also plan to use autosource international and buy a car before heading out to get my US credit history kicked off.


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

Some more popular places are The Woodlands , Sugar Land and Missouri City. I live in Missouri City and work on Main Street also, close to the medical center and Reliant Stadium. It takes me between 30-35 minutes to get to work as there is a toll way right off my subdivision. You do have to pay to get on it, but l find it better to cut out all the stop and go traffic. After your 5th post, l can send you information about it if you want. I am not familiar with The Woodlands, but l think the distance is about the same the other way ( I am in SW Houston). Sugar Land is a great area and close to Missouri City. There are also posh areas close to downtown, but l like suburbia .


----------



## newbie newbie (Sep 8, 2012)

bellakem said:


> Some more popular places are The Woodlands , Sugar Land and Missouri City. I live in Missouri City and work on Main Street also, close to the medical center and Reliant Stadium. It takes me between 30-35 minutes to get to work as there is a toll way right off my subdivision. You do have to pay to get on it, but l find it better to cut out all the stop and go traffic. After your 5th post, l can send you information about it if you want. I am not familiar with The Woodlands, but l think the distance is about the same the other way ( I am in SW Houston). Sugar Land is a great area and close to Missouri City. There are also posh areas close to downtown, but l like suburbia .


Thanks any information you can send would be great - a work colleague mention he lived in Missouri City and recommend the area.


----------



## jonridings (Feb 4, 2013)

Don't forget to consider living further out, but close to a Park and Ride. It's the bus system for commuters and can be a relaxing way to get to downtown from the suburbs. I lived in the Clear Lake area and my wife commuted into downtown on the bus. Housing is very cheap in Houston even compared to the rest of the US , and significantly cheaper than the UK. If you like living near the water Clear Lake would be my suggestion. That salary will enable you to live very comfortably.


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

Pm sent


----------

